# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  grammar sentences

## kman1000

I made the sentences below to get a feel of how different English tenses are expressed in Russian. Please check what I've written for accuracy and please explain the ones I got wrong or didn't know. 
1. I speak Spanish.
2. I used to play video games.
3. I ate a cookie 5 min. ago.
4. Last year he was ill.
5. When his parents built the house, he was ill.
6. At the beginning of this year he has been ill, now he is fine again.
7. He had broken a leg, therefore he couldn't come to school.
8. I’m reading a book now.
9. I was working while she was studying.
10. I was eating there (- let's say lunch) until I got to know that there were cockroaches in the kitchen. Then I left (immediately). 
11. I had been lying there for 3 hrs. before I fell asleep.
12. You will have been eating for 10 min. when I finish.
13. He wants me to go home now.
14. I would buy more food but I’m full now.
15. You are baptized now. ‘passive’
16. You were baptized for 5 min. ‘passive’
17. The city was destroyed by the fire ‘passive’
18. I had been baptized 3 times by 2001.
19. I will have been baptized 6 times by 2002.
20. If he paid me more, I would stay. (2 possibilities for ‘if he paid me more’)*
21. We would have built the house, if we had had the money.*  
In my Russian translation, I only translated the verb portion of the sentences. that's the only part I'm concerned with. So remember when correcting what I wrote I only need the verbs NOT the whole sentence. (unless you feel translating the entire sentence would be better for everyone viewing the post)  
1. говорю 
2. играл 
3. съел 
4. был тошнит 
5. строили , был тошнит 
6. был тошнит , толъко теперъ бу хорошо 
7. сломал , не мол приходитъ 
8. чтаю 
9. работал , учил 
10. ел 
11. лежал 
12. еишъ 
13. хотишъ идтд 
14. бы покупау , но я бу сыто 
15. бешъ кресченно 
16. бл кресченно 
17. бл разрушанно 
18. ? 
19. ? 
20. если платил , бы оставауся 
21. были стоили , был имели

----------


## Оля

> In my Russian translation, I only translated the verb portion of the sentences.

 Sorry, but what the "dictionary" did you use??   

> 1. говорю 
> 2. любил играть
> 3. съел 
> 4. болел / был болен
> 5. построили , болел / был болен
> 6. болел / был болен, только теперь В начале года он болел, а теперь снова чувствует себя хорошо.
> 7. сломал , не мол прийти / ходить
> 8. читаю 
> 9. работал , училась
> ...

 By the way, *ь* and *ъ* are not the same sign. 
And there is not the word "бу" in Russian.

----------


## kman1000

I used this dictionary:   http://www.rambler.ru/dict/scripts/go.c ... 0&count=15 
pretty good dictionary but Russian verbs are pretty difficult to me.   ::

----------


## Оля

> I used this dictionary:

 I still can't understand how could you take out "был тошнит" from "was ill".  ::  (for example)   

> So remember when correcting what I wrote I only need the verbs NOT the whole sentence.

 You can't translate Russian sentences "in parts". And not only Russian ones, I think.   

> Originally Posted by kman1000  7. сломал , не мол прийти / ходить

 It's not "не мол", but "не *мог*". I missed this mistake at first.

----------


## Rtyom

Любой модератор придшёл бы в шок от такого неприкрытого постхантинга.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Любой модератор придшёл бы в шок от такого неприкрытого постхантинга.

 Тёма, это неправда.   ::  
Просто мысли приходили мне в голову поочередно.   ::   Честно.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Любой модератор придшёл бы в шок от такого неприкрытого постхантинга.

 "Десятитысячникам" тоже меняют статус?   ::   Я думала, на пяти тысячах всё заканчивается.

----------


## Lampada

> Любой модератор придшёл бы в шок от такого неприкрытого постхантинга.

 Не любой.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Любой модератор придшёл бы в шок от такого неприкрытого постхантинга.    Не любой.

 Я ещё подумал, прежде чем написать... Интуиция, однако!  ::

----------


## kman1000

> Originally Posted by kman1000  I used this dictionary:   I still can't understand how could you take out "был тошнит" from "was ill".  (for example)

 If you do a search for "sick" this is among the entries listed when you click on the word "sick"  
sick I  a
   1) predic. чувствующий тошноту; to feel (или to turn) ~ испытывать тошноту; he is ~ его *тошнит* (рвёт)   
That's how I came up that answer.  Believe me I didn't just make up these answers randomly.  Like I said, verbs in Russian are a bit hard.  Also, I don't understand what was written in Russian in the previous above posts.  Anything useful or any corrections?  Please post in Russian and English since viewers are learning and aren't fluent yet.   ::

----------


## Оля

> If you do a search for "sick" this is among the entries listed when you click on the word "sick"

 But your English variants don't have "sick", but "ill".
Using a dictionary can't be helpful without knowing of grammar.   

> Also, I don't understand what was written in Russian in the previous above posts.  Anything useful or any corrections?

 It was about my "too many posts" in this topic.   ::

----------


## kman1000

> But your English variants don't have "sick", but "ill".

 Oops..   ::    That's a good point, I should have searched for 'ill' instead of 'sick'.    ::   ::

----------


## Оля

That Rambler dictionary gives for "ill":  _1. a 
1) predic. больной, нездоровый; to be ~ быть больным; to fall (или to be taken) ~ заболеть 
2) (worse; worst) дурной, плохой; ~ fame дурная слава; ~ success неудача 
3) (worse; worst) злой, вредный, гибельный; he had ~ luck ему не повезло  as ~ luck would have it как назло_ 
So what would you choose here?
"Он был больной"?
"Он был нездоровый"?
"Он был больным"?
"Он был заболеть"?
All these variants are wrong.

----------


## kman1000

::    I don't understand...  What's your point then?  are you saying that I shouldn't use that dictionary anymore?

----------


## Оля

> I don't understand...  What's your point then?  are you saying that I shouldn't use that dictionary anymore?

 My point is that it is necessary to know grammar at least a little, otherwise a dictionary will not help you.   ::   
Ой. А что это с моим постом? Кто-то его правит втихаря....   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Любой модератор придшёл бы в шок от такого неприкрытого постхантинга.

 К вопросу об англицизмах....
Тёма, а что такое постхантинг?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Любой модератор придшёл бы в шок от такого неприкрытого постхантинга.    К вопросу об англицизмах....
> Тёма, а что такое постхантинг?

 Грубо говоря — набивание нескольких сообщений подряд участником форума.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Любой модератор придшёл бы в шок от такого неприкрытого постхантинга.    К вопросу об англицизмах....
> Тёма, а что такое постхантинг?   Грубо говоря — набивание нескольких сообщений подряд участником форума.

 Что-то...

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Любой модератор придшёл бы в шок от такого неприкрытого постхантинга.    К вопросу об англицизмах....
> Тёма, а что такое постхантинг?   Грубо говоря — набивание нескольких сообщений подряд участником форума.

 ...в этом...

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Любой модератор придшёл бы в шок от такого неприкрытого постхантинга.    К вопросу об англицизмах....
> Тёма, а что такое постхантинг?   Грубо говоря — набивание нескольких сообщений подряд участником форума.

 
...роде?

----------


## Rtyom

Это уже тяжёлая форма.  ::

----------


## Ramil

posthunting - накрутка (счётчика)?

----------


## gRomoZeka

А я думала, что постхантинг, это когда после охоты того... водочки и добычей закусить.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Это лишь одна из возможных целей.

----------


## Leof

Ну вот!
Обвинили Олю в постхантинге, исчезли её сообщения, счётчик её постов застрял на отметке 4999, а теперь вот и сама Оля куда-то пропала! Нехорошо!   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Ну вот!
> Обвинили Олю в постхантинге, исчезли её сообщения, счётчик её постов застрял на отметке 4999, а теперь вот и сама Оля куда-то пропала! Нехорошо!

 +1   ::

----------


## kman1000

Hi Оля, I went over the corrections you gave me and I have some questions about them.     

> любил играть

 2. so ‘любить’ means ‘used to do smth.’ ?    

> болел / был болен

 4. where did the ‘ен’ in ‘болен’ come from?  I don’t see it here on the adjective declension outline: 
A. http://www.alphadictionary.com/rusgrammar/adjectiv.html  
but I do see it here: 
B. http://starling.rinet.ru/cgi-bin/morph. ... E%EB%E5%ED  
do you have any sites that better explain adjectives in Russian?  I don’t understand why the declensions listed in link B above are NOT listed in link A above.  This is confusing…     

> построили , болел / был болен

 5. you put ‘по’ on ‘строили’ since his parents already finished building the house, right?  (perfective not imperfective, right?)  
I used ‘ъ’ incorrectly here a lot because I can’t find ‘ь’ on my keyboard..  where is ‘ь’, by the way?  sorry about that..   

> болел / был болен, только теперь
> В начале года он болел, а теперь снова чувствует себя хорошо.

 6. ‘чувствовать’ is irregular, right?  A reflexive pronoun such as ‘себя’ always goes with ‘чувствовать’, right?    

> сломал , не мол прийти / ходить

 7. a. here, you mean the possibilities are ‘приходить’ or ‘прийти’, right?  It looked like you meant to say ‘ходить’ or ‘прийти’ which is incorrect.   b. how can both ‘приходить’ and ‘прийти’ be correct in this sentence?  The imperfective ‘приходить’ has to be used NOT the perfective version ‘прийти’, right?  If not, then how can both of them be used and are there any changes in meaning if ‘приходить’ is used or ‘прийти’???    

> еишъ <--is wrong

 12. what’s the correct form here?  you didn’t list the correct word here..     

> Он хочет, чтобы я сейчас пошла/пошел домой

 13. a. ‘хотеть’ is irregular, right?   b. where did ‘ой’ come from in ‘домой’ ?  Isn’t ‘дом’ first declension?   c. ‘пойти дом’ means ‘to go home’ ?   d. ‘пойти’ is irregular, right?    

> Я бы купил больше еды, но я сейчас сыт.

 14. a. why is ‘купить’ in the past tense here?   b. where did the ‘е’ ending come from on ‘больше’ ?  I don’t see it here:  (same problem as #4 above)    http://www.alphadictionary.com/rusgrammar/adjectiv.html 
c. is ‘еды’ in the plural declension here?   d. why did you write ‘сыт’ by itself?  I don’t see that here:  http://www.alphadictionary.com/rusgrammar/adjectiv.html    

> Ты крещен.

 15. where did ‘крещен’ come from?  How do you form the passive voice in Russian??     

> был разрушен

 17. where did ‘разрушен’ come from?    

> буду крещен

 19. why is the present tense of ‘быть’ (‘буду’) used here?     

> если бы заплатил , я бы остался

 20. a. when is ‘платить’ used then?  b. why is the perfective ‘остаться’ used here vice the imperfective ‘оставаться’ ??    

> Мы бы построили дом, если бы у нас были деньги

 21. a. why is the imperfective used here instead of the perfective?  b. ‘у нас’  ??   c. бы у нас были’  can you explain this?  I don’t understand this portion of the sentence.  
Hopefully now I can better understand where you're corrections.  Thanks

----------


## xRoosterx

Well, 'ь' is located on the =,+ key adjacent the backspace key ( on the Cyrillic phonetic keyboard). And...Оля can answer the other 20 questions for you.   ::

----------


## Оля

> любил играть
> 			
> 		  2. so ‘любить’ means ‘used to do smth.’ ?

 No, любить means "to love", "to like". But in some contexts "любил(а) _делать что-то_" means exactly "used _to do smth_".   

> болел / был болен
> 			
> 		  4. where did the ‘ен’ in ‘болен’ come from?

 Болен is a short form of больной.
Read this topic http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 11&start=0   

> [quote:13pb1z4w] построили , болел / был болен

 5. you put ‘по’ on ‘строили’ since his parents already finished building the house, right?  (perfective not imperfective, right?) [/quote:13pb1z4w]
строили - imperfective
построили - perfective   

> I used ‘ъ’ incorrectly here a lot because I can’t find ‘ь’ on my keyboard..  where is ‘ь’, by the way?  sorry about that..

 http://web2.queenslibrary.org/html/Engl ... p_rus2.jpg   

> 6. ‘чувствовать’ is irregular, right?

 Sorry, I don't understand the question.   

> A reflexive pronoun such as ‘себя’ always goes with ‘чувствовать’, right?

 Not at all. _Я чувствую, что дует ветер.
Я чувствую раздражение.
Я чувствую себя хорошо._   

> [quote:13pb1z4w] сломал , не мол прийти / ходить

 7. a. here, you mean the possibilities are ‘приходить’ or ‘прийти’, right?  It looked like you meant to say ‘ходить’ or ‘прийти’ which is incorrect.[/quote:13pb1z4w]
I meant exactly ходить or прийти, which is not incorrect. It depends on the context. _Он сломал ногу и не мог ходить.
Он сломал ногу и не мог прийти (на занятие)._   

> [quote:13pb1z4w] еишъ <--is wrong

 12. what’s the correct form here?  you didn’t list the correct word here.. [/quote:13pb1z4w]
It would be great to understand the sense of the sentence at first...   

> where did ‘ой’ come from in ‘домой’ ?  Isn’t ‘дом’ first declension?   c. ‘пойти дом’ means ‘to go home’ ?

 Дом*о*й and д*о*ма are not forms of the substantive "дом".
They are adverbs. Домой means _куда?_ (to home), дома means _где?_ (at home).   

> [quote:13pb1z4w] Я бы купил больше еды, но я сейчас сыт.

 14. a. why is ‘купить’ in the past tense here?[/quote:13pb1z4w]
Because of "бы".   

> b. where did the ‘е’ ending come from on ‘больше’ ?

 Больше is an adverb. It doesn't have any other endings.   

> c. is ‘еды’ in the plural declension here?

 Еды is genitive.   

> d. why did you write ‘сыт’

 Сыт is a short form of сытый.   

> 15. where did ‘крещен’ come from?

 Крещен is a short form of крещенный.   

> 17. where did ‘разрушен’ come from?

 The same.   

> [quote:13pb1z4w]буду крещен

 19. why is the present tense of ‘быть’ (‘буду’) used here?[/quote:13pb1z4w]
Буду is not the present tense, it is futur. The present tense of быть is есть.   

> [quote:13pb1z4w]Мы бы построили дом, если бы у нас были деньги

 21. a. why is the imperfective used here instead of the perfective?[/quote:13pb1z4w]
I don't understand your question well.   

> b. ‘у нас’  ??   c. бы у нас были’ can you explain this?  I don’t understand this portion of the sentence.

 Если бы - If
у нас были - we don't say "я имею" (I have), "мы имеем" (we have), "ты имеешь" (you have), etc. We say _у меня есть, у нас есть, у тебя есть_.
Бы is used with a past tense.

----------


## kman1000

> Болен is a short form of больной.

 how do I find the short form of an adjective?  Does the short form decline or does only the long form decline?  Is the short form explained and/or listed on this website anywhere?  http://www.alphadictionary.com/rusgrammar/adjectiv.html    

> 6. Sorry, I don't understand the question.

 My question is, ‘is (чувствовать) an irregular verb?’    

> It would be great to understand the sense of the sentence at first...

 You don’t understand #12?  I’ll give you an example of how this sentence could be used and then you can list the correct Russian translation of the verb(s). 
A: how long have you been eating that ice cream? 
B: 8 min. 
C: (returns from the bathroom.)  You’re still eating that ice cream?  I’m almost finished with mine.  In two min., when I finish, you will have been eating that same cone for 10 min..  Geez!  
Do you understand the sentence now?     

> Домой and дома are not forms of the substantive "дом". 
> They are adverbs. Домой means куда? (to home), дома means где? (at home).

 If they aren’t forms of ‘дом’ then what word do they come from?  Or are they independent words with their own entries in the dictionary?    

> Еды is genitive.

 is the ‘ы’ of ‘Еды’ the 2nd declension genitive feminine stem ending?    

> The same.

 ‘разрушен’ is the short form of what?    

> 21. I don't understand your question well.

 Sorry, I thought that ‘построили’ was imperfective until I just saw you’re earlier post explaining that ‘построили’ is perfective.     

> Если бы – If

 I thought that ‘Если’ = ‘if’ not ‘бы’ …    

> Бы is used with a past tense.

 Did you mean ‘бы’ is used with a past tense?  You wrote ‘Бы’.

----------


## tyomitch

> The same.
> 			
> 		  ‘разрушен’ is the short form of what?

 Разрушенный.

----------


## Оля

> how do I find the short form of an adjective?

 Frankly speaking, I don't know it...   ::     

> A: how long have you been eating that ice cream? 
> B: 8 min. 
> C: (returns from the bathroom.)  You’re still eating that ice cream?  I’m almost finished with mine.  In two min., when I finish, you will have been eating that same cone for 10 min..  Geez!

 - Как долго ты уже ешь это мороженое?
- 8 минут.
- Ты всё ещё ешь его?? Через две минуты ... будет уже 10 минут, как ты его ешь!   

> [quote:3l1verdc]Домой and дома are not forms of the substantive "дом". 
> They are adverbs. Домой means куда? (to home), дома means где? (at home).

 If they aren’t forms of ‘дом’ then what word do they come from?  Or are they independent words with their own entries in the dictionary?[/quote:3l1verdc]
Yes, they are not forms of the _substantive_ "дом", but they have the same root.
Yes, adverbs are the "independent" words (they are not substantives).   

> is the ‘ы’ of ‘Еды’ the 2nd declension genitive feminine stem ending?

 I'm not sure, but it seems to me you are right. We just don't learn the Russian grammar as foreigners... So I don't know well all these declensions.   

> [quote:3l1verdc]Если бы – If

 I thought that ‘Если’ = ‘if’ not ‘бы’ … [/quote:3l1verdc]
It depends on the context! "IF" can mean "ЕСЛИ" or "ЕСЛИ БЫ", depending on the context.   

> [quote:3l1verdc]Бы is used with a past tense.

 Did you mean ‘бы’ is used with a past tense?  You wrote ‘Бы’.[/quote:3l1verdc]
I wrote "Бы" and not "бы" because it was the beginning of the sentence.

----------


## Оля

> My question is, ‘is (чувствовать) an irregular verb?’

 Кто-нибудь понял, о чем человек спрашивает?

----------


## Zaya

Я вот что спрашиваю: глагол "чувствовать" спрягается как-то по-особому? 
Кажется, он хотел сказать "возвратный".   ::  Но это в немецком sich отдельно от самого глагола, в русском ведь возвратный глагол — это глагол с постфиксом 
-ся. 
Думаю, надо ответить, что есть "чувствовать" и "чувствовать себя", и что значит каждый из них. В английском-то и то, и то — feel, насколько я помню.

----------


## Оля

> Думаю, надо ответить, что...

 Вот кто владеет великим и могучим английским, тот пусть и ответит.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Zaya

Полностью согласна.   ::  Знаешь, каждый раз, когда ты писала, что английский у тебя никакой, а я видела, что он не хуже моего, мне становилось очень неудобно за слово Intermediate в подписи.))

----------


## tyomitch

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Думаю, надо ответить, что...   Вот кто владеет великим и могучим английским, тот пусть и ответит.

 Those ladies wanted someone to translate that "чувствовать" doesn't conjugate in a special way, therefore it isn't _irregular_, nor is it _reflexive_ because all Russian reflexive verbs end in either "-ся" or "-сь". However, there exists a construction "чувствовать себя" that expresses a slightly different meaning than "чувствовать", even though both are translated to English as "feel". "Чувствовать" is _transitive_, as in "Someone feels anger, despair, etc.", and "чувствовать себя" is _intransitive_, as in "Someone feels good, joyfully, etc."

----------


## Zaya

> 6. ‘чувствовать’ is irregular, right? A reflexive pronoun such as ‘себя’ always goes with ‘чувствовать’, right?

  *kman1000*, what do you mean by 'irregular'?
No, not always. There are "чувствовать" and "чувствовать себя", they have different meanings. 
I'm afraid, I can't formulate the rule.  *чувствовать* 
несов. - чувствовать, сов. - почувствовать; (винительный падеж)  
1) (испытывать какое-л ощущение, чувство) feel (прямое дополнение); have a sensation (of) 
чувствовать голод [жажду, усталость] — feel / be hungry [thirsty, tired]
чувствовать жалость [радость] — feel pity [joy] 
чувствовать свою вину — feel one's guilt 
он чувствовал, как краснеет — he felt himself redden 
2) (улавливать, осознавать) feel (+ прямое дополнение), sense (+ прямое дополнение) 
мы почувствовали, что что-то не так — we sensed / felt that something was wrong  *чувствовать себя* (+ наречие; прилагательное в творительном падеже) — feel (+ adj) 
чувствовать себя плохо / больным — feel / be unwell 
чувствовать себя лучше [хуже] — feel better [worse] 
чувствовать себя обиженным — feel hurt (from Lіngvо)  
Some examples: 
I'm feeling a little better today.
Сегодня мне немного лучше./Сегодня я чувствую себя немного лучше.
Marie immediately felt guilty.
Мари сразу же почувствовала себя виноватой.
Stop exercising if you feel any pain.
Перестань заниматься, если почувствуешь боль. (from Lоngmаn) 
Other Russian-English dictionaries:  http://online.multilex.ru/  http://lingvo.yandex.ru/ 
Hope that helps.   ::   ::    *PS: Please correct my mistakes.*

----------


## Оля

> мне становилось очень неудобно за слово Intermediate в подписи.))

 Можешь поздравить себя - я не знаю, что такое Intermediate  
Товарищи! Не поддавайтесь иллюзии!   ::  Я НЕ ЗНАЮ, я ВООБЩЕ НИ ФИГА НЕ ЗНАЮ английский! Я... я... я пользуюсь онлайн-словарем Lingvo!   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Zaya  мне становилось очень неудобно за слово Intermediate в подписи.))   Можешь поздравить себя - я не знаю, что такое Intermediate  
> Товарищи! Не поддавайтесь иллюзии!   Я НЕ ЗНАЮ, я ВООБЩЕ НИ ФИГА НЕ ЗНАЮ английский! Я... я... я пользуюсь онлайн-словарем Lingvo!

 Оля, не обольщайся! Английский ненавязчиво так пробирается в твою подкорку.  Дай ему ещё немного времени, и он о себе объявит да ещё может и других вытеснить.

----------


## Zaya

> пользуюсь онлайн-словарем Lingvo

 Будто я не пользуюсь.))
Там кто-то на первой странице говорил, что словарь без знания грамматики бесполезен. Это не ты была?   ::  
Intermediate и в Лингве есть, в данном случае это "средний уровень", то есть уже не начальный!) 
Oxford dictionary
2 having more than basic knowledge or skills but not yet advanced. 
ЗЫ: Ты ещё скажи, что норвежского совсем не знаешь.))

----------


## Оля

> да ещё может и других вытеснить.

 А вот это жамэ, товарищи. Жамэ дэ ля ви.   

> ЗЫ: Ты ещё скажи, что норвежского совсем не знаешь.))

 А вот это святая правда.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> А вот это жамэ, товарищи. Жамэ дэ ля ви.

 Никогда? Никогда в жизни?))
Я французского совсем не знаю, чесслово.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Я французского совсем не знаю, чесслово.

 Бугага.   ::

----------

